#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  The best metrics which we can use to analyze a company stock

## Lorraine

Hi all,

I believe PEG (Price Earnings to Growth Ratio) is an ideal key performance indicator of a company's stock.
In my years of experience in this field, I find it to be the most important metric to assess a business' financial health.
This metric factors in the projected earnings growth for the company and is better than only using the price-earnings ratio.

Can you guys add your idea on this?

Thank you!

----------

